# National Air And Space Museum (Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center) At Dulles Airport



## ToughOmbre (Jun 14, 2010)

Made my first trip to the Air And Space Museum in Chantilly, VA just outside of Dulles International Airport. The facility is huge with many more aircraft than the Museum on the National Mall in DC.

The "Holy Grail" of WW II combat aircraft (at least to me), the "ENOLA GAY" is the featured attraction.

I'll have more pics of the other airplanes in the collection soon.

One note of interest...... No B-17, B-24, B-25, B-26 or A-26 on display as of yet.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2010)

Very cool TO!!! 

I want to get out there next time i'm there.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 14, 2010)

P-38

As can be seen, restoration is not complete.

Still a good lookin' bird!

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Harrison!

German aircraft.....

Fw 190 F

Ar 234 B

Do 335A-1

Me 163 (unrestored)

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2010)

Some very impressive aircraft!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice stuff, TO. I have been wanting to get there forever!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to see ya made it Steve! From these pics, that is one stop I have to make. Just made my Bucket List!  That 335 looks huge next to the Arado.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Glad to see ya made it Steve! From these pics, that is one stop I have to make. Just made my Bucket List!  That 335 looks huge next to the Arado.



Sounds like a future field trip for the "East Coast Wing" of ww2Aircraft.net. 

The Dornier was very cool. Never seen one up close and personal before.

Here are some shots of the P-40 and Corsair that are hangiing from the ceiling.

TO


----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2010)

very nice TO, is that the place featured in the second Transformers movie ? looks like it


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool pictures and a great museum....and they have a space shuttle!
Thanks for posting these.
Derek


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 15, 2010)

That is a very cool museum. I was there a year ago , spent a whole day, and took like 700 pictures!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2010)

rochie said:


> very nice TO, is that the place featured in the second Transformers movie ? looks like it



Yes it is rochie. That's the first thing my wife and daughter said when they saw the museum. 

TO


----------



## rochie (Jun 15, 2010)

thought it was as soon as i saw the SR71


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Cool pictures and a great museum....and they have a space shuttle!
> Thanks for posting these.
> Derek



Your welcome!

Speaking of the space shuttle. It's the "Enterprise". No engines or heat shield so it only did atmospheric test flights.

I couldn't get over how big it is!

TO


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't know that about the shuttle, interesting. They didn't happen to have the Il-2 Sturmovik restored and on display, did they? I was there about a year ago (maybe more?) and it was at the restoration facility. I've been chomping at the bit to see that bird.
Thanks again for the shots.
D


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 15, 2010)

Neat! I was surprised at the size of the shuttle years ago when I saw it land at Edwards. It's still quite impressive. I will always remember the first flight of the Enterprise, watching on a little 13" black and white TV in my bedroom as a kid.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> I didn't know that about the shuttle, interesting. They didn't happen to have the Il-2 Sturmovik restored and on display, did they? I was there about a year ago (maybe more?) and it was at the restoration facility. I've been chomping at the bit to see that bird.
> Thanks again for the shots.
> D



The Sturmovik was not on display as of last Friday. Would have liked to seen it as well.

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 15, 2010)

Jets.....

SR-71

F-105D "Thud"

Mig 21

Mig 15

F-86

F-4

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2010)

Isn't the Sabre just about the most beautiful jet (next to a Me 262 and a F4 phantom) ever made. Oozes speed!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Steve, that looks a great one to visit, again with some pretty unique airframes on display. Thje '29 looks awesome all pollished up like she is. Must be a fetish of mine, cos I do like highly polished Warbirds.

One thing that never fails to impress me with the museums in the States, is that no matter where the 'plane is, on the ground or suspended from the ceiling, they are always clean and well looked after. Some of the museums here in the UK, you look at a display and you need a special 'dust reducing' filter to take a picture !!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2010)

That's cos there's not enough Brits in the UK these dyas to clean 'em Gary. Oops, that was very un-PC !
Great pics TO, thanks for sharing them. I remember seeing a Shuttle on the back of a 747, back in about 1982, heading into Manchester Airport right over my (then) house. Very impressive!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Awesome pictures.

I remember how cool I thought it was that the first shuttle was named Enterprise.
I also remember the Star Trek crew photo op when it was unveiled.
http://cumbriansky.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/20081026052204space_shuttle_enterprise_star_trek.jpg

Source article - An Enterprise will fly in space – but not yet, and not this one… Cumbrian Sky


Wheels


----------

